# Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Replica



## castortroy

I can buy a Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph from a kind of ebay website. It is without papers or original box. Is it possible it is a fake? Are there any replica Fortis watches on the market because i am afraid that for the price asked for that kind of watch it has to be a fake.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

post the link to the watch and I'll check it!
there are some Fortis replicas popping up now but they are pretty horrible so I wouldn't even glorify the efforts take to make such a watch... I'd call those knock-offs as the quality is terrible.

see the attached file!!!



castortroy said:


> I can buy a Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph from a kind of ebay website. It is without papers or original box. Is it possible it is a fake? Are there any replica Fortis watches on the market because i am afraid that for the price asked for that kind of watch it has to be a fake.


----------



## J.D.

Wow Steve, those are hideous. Hope the fakes always stay that obvious but with advancing technology it seems like they probably won't...



cuckoo4watches said:


> post the link to the watch and I'll check it!
> there are some Fortis replicas popping up now but they are pretty horrible so I wouldn't even glorify the efforts take to make such a watch... I'd call those knock-offs as the quality is terrible.
> 
> see the attached file!!!


----------



## setb

I found this one ....
Real or Fake ....



























it looks real to me .....what do you think ??


----------



## GeoffD

There's nothing that would make me question that one :-!

Fortis fakes are not at the level of some of the Rolex or Omega's. There are always a few areas where the fake factories haven't bothered to make exact duplicate parts.


----------



## setb

okay :thanks
so you think its the real thing :-!


----------



## dohmer

It's real. You should check out the Fortis website about the subject as Cuckoo4watches already mentioned.

Link


----------



## Rotary_Wing

Hi there, another important thing to take account is something as easy as the movement. As far as I know, sicnce Fortis is not such a popular brand as Rolex or Omega, for instance, the Fortis replicas doesn´t have (yet) automatic mechanical movements. They are all quartz


----------

